# HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY Jäger Vom Haus Malone :)



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday to my boy Jager.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy birthday to jäger! What happened to Freya?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

robk said:


> Happy birthday to jäger! What happened to Freya?



We actually gave her to one of my friends. I could no longer take care of her, considering I'm working 48 hours a week. It wasn't fair to her, and i felt really bad. I wanted her, but i didn't want to be selfish. So i still get to see her, she lives right down the street. which is amazing! I get to see her all the time. She looks great too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy1st birthday Jaeger. Wishing you a lots of fun and health.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome boy, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very handsome. Happy Birthday.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome little man!

:birthday:


----------



## Cjkl50 (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, your picture timeline totally made me smile. It's amazing those little babies turn into these powerful GSD!

Jaeger is very handsome and looks like a sweetie:wub:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* And many more!!*


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jaeger! More birthdays and blessings to come and enjoy your special day with your family and friends :toasting:


----------



## JagersMommy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone for wishing him a Happy Birthday. He had a ton of treats, Like Frosty paws, Bully sticks, and a Happy Birthday Cake (Pup Cake) Made of organic ingredients. He was very excited and had a very good day.Thanks again!


----------

